# Tranny Question



## rjlman (May 30, 2005)

My wife has a 2008 Maxima. The other day another Maxima owner we know was telling us that his 2008 was experiencing transmission (automatic) slip issues. Bottom line, he had 120K on his and they (dealership) told him there was no rebuild capability for the '08 and he would need to replace the whole tranny with a '10 tranny...for $7K! We've got 70K on ours and I don't want to find out later that we have a tranny problem and it will cost me half the value of the car to fix it. I'm hoping that this isn't the case and there's a better explanation and approach (should we even have an issue ever). We love the car, it's in great shape and I hoped to keep it for several hundred thousand miles! Any insight is greatly appreciated-


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your Maxima uses a CVT A/T which according to the FSM has no rebuild procedures. Nissan has extended the warranty on all the CVTs to 10 years or 120,000 MI. It's very important that if you ever need to add ATF to the CVT, use only Nissan's NS-2 fluid. Use of any other type of ATF can damage the tranny.

It's a good idea to have a Nissan dealer check the condition of the CVT fluid for any deterioration.


----------



## rjlman (May 30, 2005)

*Good Feedback*

I appreciate the information, it helps to make a decision moving forward. I'll be in touch with my dealer and confirm the extended warranty and ensure I take appropriate steps to prolong the tranny life.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check this link about the CVT warranty extension:

NissanAssist.com


----------

